# Police investigate Oak Street murder



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) - For the 11th time this year, someone has been murdered in Springfield. The latest man to be gunned down, Timothy Knighton, on Oak Street early Saturday morning.
Officers found 30-year old Timothy Knighton's body, which had been riddled with bullets in a parking lot behind the apartment building. The victim was taken to Baystate Medical Center where he pronounced dead.

Full Article here:Police investigate Oak Street murder | WWLP.com

I saw this one up close, looked like at least a dozen gsw's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome. I'm opening a body armor company on Sumner Ave.


----------



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea well all the gsw's I see that come in are typically so badly placed that a blind person could do better, but on occasion we do get some that are placed pretty, but thats usually cause the person is so close that there isnt room for error, such as the point blank shotgun blast I saw one night.


----------

